# 7-Cell Maglite Bulbs



## slamjet (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a Maglite 7-D cell flashlight and have never been able to find bulbs for them. Is there a place where I can get bulbs for it? Or even better, anyone happen to figure out how to turn it into an extra-long LED flashlight?


----------



## Hallis (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, in a 7d host pretty much the sky's the limit. Man I wish I could find a 7D  You could put together some pretty cool setups with that. You could put one of any number of common LED setups in there that run on 2x lithium ion batteries commonly (8.4v) and drive them for quite a killer runtime on D cell NiMH rechargables.


----------



## StarHalo (Mar 12, 2014)

Any 6-cell bulb/LED with a dummy cell, but then you're carrying a ridiculously long and heavy body tube that's partly empty, which then reminds you that there are now much brighter and more versatile pocket lights..


----------



## fivemega (Mar 13, 2014)

*Just search for PR20 flange bulb on Ebay and you will find both incand and LED drop in.
This is the cheapest solution but not brightest.*


----------



## StorminMatt (Mar 13, 2014)

Hallis said:


> You could put one of any number of common LED setups in there that run on 2x lithium ion batteries commonly (8.4v) and drive them for quite a killer runtime on D cell NiMH rechargables.



Just be careful of voltage. Two Li-Ion will produce 8.4 volts only if they are unloaded and fully charged. But 7xNiMH D cells will actually produce over 9 volts even under a relatively decent load (say, 3-4A). This could be enough to fry MANY setups designed around 2xLi-Ion.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 13, 2014)

there you go, 7 cell magnum star bulb
go to flashlightsunlimited dot com.
part number ma msa 701. 4.95 each.


----------



## Gerardn3 (Mar 13, 2014)

I think you would have good results driving a 6 cell Krypton bulb, either the Maglite White Star or generic KPR118. I think Radio Shack still sells a decent KPR118. Those bulbs don't seem to be driven very hard with the specified 6 cells, but 7 cells should give them a little overdrive for some brighter, whiter light without making the lifespan ridiculously short.

I think the standard PR20 bulb designed for 7 cells will just be too dim and yellowish by any modern standards. The 7 cell Magnum Star would be much better; I would guess about as bright or a little dimmer than an overdriven 6 cell bulb, but with a little better bulb life. Still, using 6 cell bulbs might be more economical because they should be available cheaper.


----------



## Hallis (Mar 15, 2014)

StorminMatt said:


> Just be careful of voltage. Two Li-Ion will produce 8.4 volts only if they are unloaded and fully charged. But 7xNiMH D cells will actually produce over 9 volts even under a relatively decent load (say, 3-4A). This could be enough to fry MANY setups designed around 2xLi-Ion.



Could slap a dummy cell in there just to be safe. The runtime would be amazing using a 8-12 AH cells


----------



## fivemega (Apr 9, 2014)

slamjet said:


> I have a Maglite 7-D cell flashlight and have never been able to find bulbs for them.


*Make it hotwire.
1- Using 7 low self discharge cells, ROP 3853 high, aluminum reflector and Borofoat (Pyrex) lens.
2- Using 7 low self discharge cells, bi-pin socket, 6 volt, 20W, 2000 hours G4 bulb, aluminum reflector and Borofoat (Pyrex) lens.

6 volt, 20W, 2000 hours G4 bulb are available in E bay for $1 each.*


----------



## sadtimes (Apr 10, 2014)

I will buy that 7 cell mag from ya


----------



## ampdude (Apr 11, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> Any 6-cell bulb/LED with a dummy cell, but then you're carrying a ridiculously long and heavy body tube that's partly empty, which then reminds you that there are now much brighter and more versatile pocket lights..



He's looking for a 7 cell lamp assembly and this is the INCAN forum and he's not asking about small Chinese made lights.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 12, 2014)

ampdude said:


> did you even read the post?



Please check the join date of members looking for info on older flashlights, many aren't aware of what is currently available.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm thinking you will be able to run a 6 cell lamp in the 7 cell light okay. But I would recommend trying the krypton and not the xenon version as they are a bit more touchy on voltage.


----------



## fivemega (Apr 12, 2014)

*Cheap and readily available PR20 here:*


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Box-of-10-B...lashlights&hash=item5d4a4cd2ef#ht_2554wt_1904


----------



## ampdude (Apr 12, 2014)

Is CEC Industries a pretty good bulb manufacturer?


----------



## vicv (Apr 20, 2014)

I ran a 5 cell bulb on 4 14500 2s2p. Pretty bright so you should be able to get away with it too. Or 6 cell bulb. Makes a very bright light


----------

